# nabba uk results plz



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

as title says plz


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

I`m sure someone will have full results but 2 classes i remember were

Juniors 1st Adam Baines

Class 1 and Overall winner Stuart Garrington

Good day for uncle Ken Roscoe and Team Foodtech :thumbup1:


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks jay-el, any more results?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Was this held in or near Coventry?

Was staying at a premier in and saw some dude walk out heavily heavily tanned, had a blue hoodie on and i saw 'ba' at the end wasn't sure if it said 'nabba' or not.


----------



## YORKY (Aug 29, 2008)

uk 2010 results no 1st timers results but were loads in it.

UNDER 18S

1 DREW WALKER

2 TOMMY FARMER

JUNIOR U/21

1 ADAM BAINES

2 SCOTT KITCHINGMAN

3 ADRAIN HAWELL

NOVICE

1 PAUL AYRES

2 JOHN MCGIVERN

3 PAUL LONSDALE

4GRAEME WILSON

5 LEE CHAMBERS

6 JONNY MARSH

MASTERS OVER 40S

1 CHRIS WOORMLEY

2 SHAUN SMITH

3 KEVIN MCDONNELL

4 ROBERT CAMPBELL

5 STEVE HARRISON

6 WILLIAM PERKINS

7 NEIL PRESCOTT

MASTERS OVER 50S

1 MARTIN HOLROYD

2 DEREK JONES

3 GORDEN PASQUILL

4 GARY NOAKES

5 MICHAEL WRIGHT

6 STUART HELME

MISS TONED FIGURE

1 TRACY DONGAN

2 CATHERINE HOSKER

3 RACHEL ALLSWORTH

4 LAUREN SANDERSON

5 JAY GOODWIN

6 LESLEY BALDWIN

MISS TRAINED FIGURE

1 LINDA GARTSIDE

2 KELLY FREEMAN

3 MARISSA WRIGHT

CLASS 4

1 DAMIAN MC BRIDE

2 RICKY MOORE

CLASS 3

1 JAY THOMPSON

2MARK SANDERSON

CLASS 2

1 ROBERT SUCKLEY

2 NEIL RUSHTON

3 DAVID MARTIN

4 OMAR BUTT

5 CARIO BERNASCONE

6 PERRY CRICK

CLASS 1

1 STUART GARRINGTON

2 RUSSELL FREAKLEY

3 OSCAR ROBERTS

4 RAMSEY STRACHAN

5 MATT DOYLE

6 DAMIAN ATHERTON

OVERALL

STUART GARRINGTON

GUEST STARS

LUCAS GABRIS

MICHEAL O HANLON


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Enjoyed the show..credit to organiser and area rep paul jeffries.... 

Highlightes for me were...

lin winning trained figure class....she was top-draw and never stopped smiling:laugh:

Adam baines, junior winner...this lad has the porential to do really well. already loads of quality muscle for such a young lad..

Martin holroyd winning over 50's...you wouldnt belive this bloke is over 50 if u saw him...seen him a fair few times over the last couple of years and on each occasion he's looked brilliant..

Tracey dougan and cath hosker (1st and 2nd) toned figure...2 really classy looking ladies in fabulous shape..loads of great girls in this class but when they all took to ther stage tracey and cath stood out a mile.. :cool2:

and big stu garrington winning class1 and overall...he was diced from top to toe...awesome..

stevie


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Well done Stu a YORK lad


----------

